# Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle



## sechzger (1. Juni 2009)

*Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Hi!
Ich hätte ein Anliegen. Das wäre das ihr bitte, bitte die Heft-DVD wieder in die grauen Hüllen aus Karton beilegt. Mit der weißen Papierhülle sind sie nicht gut aufgehoben, weil die nach dem Ersten öffnen meist unbrauchbar sind. Außerdem wusste man mit der alten Hülle gleich was auf der DVD drauf ist. Noch dazu brachte man sie platzsparend unter weil man dabei keine CD-Hüllen benötigte. Und die im Heft abgedruckte Inhaltseiten sind zu groß. Mit so DVD-Hüllen hat man nämlich gleich einen Riesenstapel an DVD´s zusammen. Könntet ihr dies bitte wieder rückgängig machen?

Lg

sechzger


----------



## Drake110 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Hallo liebe Redaktion - ich schließe mich dieser Anregung an. Die "alte" Hülle aus Karton war wesentlich praktischer und man musste nicht umständlich mit der Schere zu Werke gehen, um eine geeignete Beschreibung der DVD zu erhalten. Euer Schwestermagazin PC Games verwendet die bewährten "alten" Hüllen noch - ich hoffe mal, das bleibt auch so...sind ultrapraktisch und man hat die Beschreibungen immer auf der Rückseite parat....deshalb BITTE - macht die Sache rückgängig!

P.S.: Habe nun seit mehreren Jahren ein Abo von beiden Magazinen - vieles wurde in der Zeit (notwendigerweise) von euch ausprobiert, aber die seit Jahren verwendeten Hüllen wurden eigentlich immer beibehalten. Trotz der letzen Preiserhöhung müsste das meiner Meinung nach immer noch möglich sein...


----------



## The_Final (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Wie auch schon in diesem Thread angemerkt, schließe ich mich dieser Bitte an.


----------



## pr0g (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Auch ich schließe mich der Bitte an, die alten Hüllen sind um Längen besser!


----------



## exa (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

ja auch ich will wieder die alte hülle!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

ja bitte die alten hüllen bei der einen xtreme dachte ich mann kanns normal rausreisen, ergebnis halbes deckblatt zerrissen


----------



## ahnb (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ich schließe mich ebenfalls der ersten Antwort an!!! Auf jedenfall wieder die alten DVD-Hüllen, und würde mir wünschen die damit fehlende Leerhülle in einer der nächsten Ausgaben nachzuliefern damit diese DVD genauso gut aufgehoben ist wie alle bisherigen. 

*Man hätte auch die Leser vorher mal online fragen können wie sie diese gravierende Änderung finden!* (So ein Quatsch, wer stellt sich bitte schön den ganzen Schrank voll DVD Hüllen um seine DVD aus einer monatlichen Printausgabe zu archivieren. Vll 3% von 100%. Was man bis jetzt auch an den negativen Reaktionen merkt. So wichtig ist diese dann auch wieder nicht. Zumal sich der Inhalt zu 50% monatlich in aktualisierter Form wiederholt (Treiber, Programme usw.)) Umweltbewußtsein wird dabei auch nicht besonders vermittelt.


----------



## spockilein (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Auch ich Schließe mich an. Der Erfinder der neuen Hülle soll lieber den Job wechseln. Mit so mancher Sparmaßnahme, kann man sich auch schaden. Sollte nächsten Monat immer noch so eine Sch...verpackung der DVD sein, wäre nach vielen Jahren Schluß mit PCGH. Liefert wenigstens eine Vorlage in Form der Papphülle zum selberbauen nach, damit die DVD-Sammlung gleichmäßig wird.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

*Mich-Anschließ*

Die alten Hüllen waren besser. Und das um einiges!
Bei der PCGHX bitte auch richtige Hüllen und nicht bloß den Papierquatsch.

Bitte Bitte Bitte


----------



## Menthe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ich will auch die alte Hülle wiederhaben. Die war einfach schöner.


----------



## DonTotti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

...und ich überlege ernsthaft, ob das meine letzte PCGH war, falls die nächsten DVD-Ausgaben wieder mit so einer unpraktischen Hülle daherkommen^^
Man muss sich nun extra noch Hüllen kaufen und die nehmen auch noch das zigfache an Platz in der Schublade ein, im Vergleich zur alten DVD-Hülle.

War echt gefrustet, als ich mir die PCGH heute kaufte!

..das kann´s nicht sein Leute, bitte rückgängig machen,

thx und mfg


----------



## AlpineRider (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

In diesem Falle muss ich mich gegen den Strom stellen und meine gegenteilige Meinung kund tun: Als ich heute die PCGH 07/2009 öffnete, jubelte das Herz: *Endlich kann ich die PCGH-DVDs samt Deckblätter besser archivieren!*

Wieso besser archivieren?

Bisher hatte ich es mit den PCGH-DVDs so gehandhabt, dass ich die DVD aus der Kartonhülle rausnahm, das Kartondeckblatt entsprechend den vorgegebenen Linien zerschnitt und die DVD, sowie das Deckblatt, in eine CD-Hülle gab und diese archivierte.

Das Problem an der Sache war, dass ich bei seitlichem Betrachten nie sah, was nun in der CD-Hülle drinnen war, denn die seitliche Beschriftung fehlte.

DVD-Hüllen kosten nun auch nicht die Welt und so kann ich nun ganz einfach die DVD-Hüllen, mit der PCGH-DVD und Deckblatt intus, optisch und benutzerfreundlich ausgezeichnet im Schrank verstauen.

Das Herausschneiden der nun in Papier verpackten DVD hinter der Titelseite gestaltet sich mit Schmierzettel als Unterlage, einem Cutter(-messer) und einer ruhigen Hand als simpel und problemlos, wenngleich damals allerdings das Herausreißen der vorperforierten Kartonhülle wesentlich einfacher war. Dieses Manko ist für mich allerdings verschmerzbar in Anbetracht der besseren Archivierung in Zukunft.

Ordnung ist nunmal mit mehr Arbeit verbunden, aber die PCGH-DVDs in der Kartonhülle beizubelassen und einfach so übereinander zu stapeln, war für mich nur in Anfangszeiten ein Thema, bis der gesamte Kartonturm immer wieder umfiel und/oder einfach zu viel Platz brauchte und unübersichtlich war.


*Danke, PCGH-Team *


----------



## spockilein (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> In diesem Falle muss ich mich gegen den Strom stellen und meine gegenteilige Meinung kund tun: Als ich heute die PCGH 07/2009 öffnete, jubelte das Herz: *Endlich kann ich die PCGH-DVDs samt Deckblätter besser archivieren!*
> 
> Wieso besser archivieren?
> 
> ...



An den Sinnlosen Müll und den Sinnlosen Verbrauch von Rohstoffen für eine DVD-Hülle, denkst Du nicht. Vom Platzverbrauch gans zu schweigen.

Zum Archivieren gibt es sehr schöne CD-Pappkartons zu kaufen. Kann man hervorragend durchblättern.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Will auch wieder die alte Hülle.


----------



## DonTotti (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

...und vor allem kann man ja sooo viel lesen, wenn man sie seitlich betrachtet^^


----------



## AlpineRider (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



			
				spockilein schrieb:
			
		

> An den Sinnlosen Müll und den Sinnlosen Verbrauch von Rohstoffen für eine DVD-Hülle, denkst Du nicht. Vom Platzverbrauch gans zu schweigen.
> 
> Zum Archivieren gibt es sehr schöne CD-Pappkartons zu kaufen. Kann man hervorragend durchblättern.


Das mit dem _"sinnlosen Verbrauch von Rohstoffen"_ kann ich mit meinem Gewissen noch vereinbaren.

Dass es allerdings alternative, platzsparendere und mindestens genauso übersichtliche Archiviermethoden als DVD Hüllen gibt, das ist natürlich ein gutes Argument. 



			
				DonTotti schrieb:
			
		

> ...und vor allem kann man ja sooo viel lesen, wenn man sie seitlich betrachtet^^


Zumindest die chronologische Sotiertung aufgrund der Nummerierung gestaltet sich leichter als im Gegensatz zu einem Pappkartonstapel. Der Platzverbrauch ist aber schon groß, das stimmt.

Generell ist offensichtlich die allgemeine Stimmung über die Änderung der DVD-Hüllen recht negativ. Die Argumente, die dagegen sprechen und die vielen Usern hier so übel aufstoßen, kann ich natürlich absolut nachvollziehen und daher würde ich auch nicht verzweifeln, wenn dem Wunsch der Mehrheit gefolgt wird.


----------



## Green_Viper (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2009*

Hi,

Ich würde mich freuen wenn man die DVD (mit Hülle), wie in früheren Ausgaben einfach mithilfe dieser "Abreißline" heraus trennen kann.


----------



## ahnb (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

*Sinnlose Platzverschwendung für die Seite mit dem DVD Cover!!!*
Genauso sinnlos die die Seite mit der DVD Vorstellung (DVD Highlights). Wenn interressiert das? Diese Informationen dort, kann man auch alle auf der DVD beziehen. 
Es reicht doch schon das jede 2 Seite Werbung ist. 
Wobei ich das nachvollziehen kann. 
Es muß ja auch was verdient werden.


----------



## Nordmarschwert (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



sechzger schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hätte ein Anliegen. Das wäre das ihr bitte, bitte die Heft-DVD wieder in die grauen Hüllen aus Karton beilegt. Mit der weißen Papierhülle sind sie nicht gut aufgehoben, weil die nach dem Ersten öffnen meist unbrauchbar sind. Außerdem wusste man mit der alten Hülle gleich was auf der DVD drauf ist. Noch dazu brachte man sie platzsparend unter weil man dabei keine CD-Hüllen benötigte. Und die im Heft abgedruckte Inhaltseiten sind zu groß. Mit so DVD-Hüllen hat man nämlich gleich einen Riesenstapel an DVD´s zusammen. Könntet ihr dies bitte wieder rückgängig machen?
> 
> Lg
> ...


 
Kann Ich nur zustimmen!!!


----------



## klefreak (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

ich würde diese "alten" Hüllen acuh wieder gerne sehen, vor allem auch bei der EXTREME 
(aus den bereits mehrfach genannten Gründen)
mfg KLemens


----------



## kladde (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ich möchte auch wieder die alte DVD-Verpackung wieder. Ihr könnt doch mal eine Umfrage dazu auf der Homepage starten oder gibt es die schon?


----------



## charles75 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2009*

Bitte nehmt wieder die alte DVD-Papphülle.


----------



## Micardware (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Bitte die "alte" DVD-Verpackung schnell wieder ins Heft integrieren!!! Euer Heft ist echt klasse, auch die neue Ausgabe wieder Informationsreich, dann noch das neue Heftkonzept... da passt doch schon alleine von der Qualität her nicht diese "Papier"-Verpackung dazu, zumal die nicht zum Aufbewahren geeignet ist.  

Ansonsten: Klasse Heft, werde in den nächsten Tagen wieder ein Feedback in den entsprechenden Thread abgeben.


----------



## Gilion (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ich bin ebenfalls dafür das die alte Papp-Hülle wieder genutzt wird, die Papiertüte halte ich eher für einen Rückschritt. Zudem könntet ihr euch so auch das DVD-Cover, das man ja aus dem Heft schneiden soll, sparen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

So, da meine Beiträge zum Thema nicht aus dem Sammeltread verschoben wurden, fasse ich es hier nochmal zusammen...

*Post #27:*
Also mit den neuen DVD-Hüllen ist so ne sache. Das nun als DVD-Cover zu gestallten ist vom Prinzip her nicht schlecht, nur würde ich die PCGH-DVD´s nicht in einer DVD-Box archivieren.

Ich nutze schon seid Jahren dafür eine CD-Mappe und da passte mir die alte Hülle besser, da ich sie nur ein wenig an den Rändern beschneiden musste und dann mit in das Fach schieben konnte... 

*Post #34*
Schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin...! Mit den neuen Covern wird mein ganzes Archivierungssystem das ich seid Jahren nutze, völlig durcheinander gebracht und ich wünsche mir auch, falls das überhaupt möglich ist, dass sie im nächsten Heft nachgeliefert wird...

EDIT: ...falls die alten Hüllen wieder eingeführt werden sollten...! 

Der Kostenpunkt wurde ja schon von *ruyven_macaren* angedeutet. Aber macht das einen so großen Unterschied bei eurer Druckauflage oder ist es ein ausschlaggebender Kostenpunkt in eurem Einsparungskonzept?


----------



## wol (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ich war auch sehr enttäuscht als ich diesmal das Heft öffnete. Die DVD-Hüllen muss man kaufen, außerdem braucht eine ca. 1,5cm im Regal, das macht pro Jahr 18 cm, in 10 Jahren 1,8 m, usw. Die alten Papphüllen haben pro Ausgabe maximal 2mm gebraucuht, wenn überhaupt. Ich habe die in einer Aktenkiste archiviert. 
Man muss nicht immer wieder das Rad neu erfinden, wenn etwas gut ist, einfach so lassen, ist das so schwer?
Was mir auch komisch vorkommt ist die Tatsache, dass jeder Herausgeber einer Computerzeitschrift so ca alle 2 Jahre glaubt, ein neues Layout bieten  oder erfinden zu müssen. Ist wie mit den Waschmitteln: Seit Jahrzehnten waschen sie weiß, weißer und noch weißer und noch..... Lasst doch einmal etwas gleich, oder glaubt ihr, die Leser fallen euch ab, wenn ihr nicht immer wiexder alles ändert? Ich für meine Person gewöhne mich an gute Sachen und will sie dann nciht mehr missen. Bin dann ziemlich aufgebracht, wenn schon wieder einmal was geändert wird. 
Ist das vielleicht so wie bei den Supermärkten: Die räumen doch auch immer wieder mal die Gurken dorthin, wo bisher das Klopapier war, und umgekehrt, angeblich um die Kunden zu verwirren, damit sie ziellos im Markt umherirren und mehr kaufen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass ihr das im Sinn habt. 
In diesem Sinne: Es muss nicht immer alles neu und neuer sein.


----------



## potzblitz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Dachte auch, was das denn ! ! ! Papierhülle  Möchte auch die alte Papphülle wieder haben.  Meine ganzen DVDs von PCGH als auch von PCG passen so wunderbar in eine IKEA Pappbox, kann ich jeden nur empfehlen  

*Daher fordere ich auch die alte Papphülle zurück* 

P.S. Die Kosten für so eine Papphülle kann ja nicht so hoch sein (Heft wird doch in Polen hergestellt/gedruckt), daher würde ich es mir Wünschen wenn in der nächsten Ausgabe eine zusätzlich Hülle für Heft 07/09  mit dabei ist !!!


----------



## Raeven (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



sechzger schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hätte ein Anliegen. Das wäre das ihr bitte, bitte die Heft-DVD wieder in die grauen Hüllen aus Karton beilegt. Mit der weißen Papierhülle sind sie nicht gut aufgehoben, weil die nach dem Ersten öffnen meist unbrauchbar sind. Außerdem wusste man mit der alten Hülle gleich was auf der DVD drauf ist. Noch dazu brachte man sie platzsparend unter weil man dabei keine CD-Hüllen benötigte. Und die im Heft abgedruckte Inhaltseiten sind zu groß. Mit so DVD-Hüllen hat man nämlich gleich einen Riesenstapel an DVD´s zusammen. Könntet ihr dies bitte wieder rückgängig machen?
> 
> Lg
> ...


JA auch ich möchte die " alte " Hülle wieder und schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an !


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

will auch, die weisse hülle is echt unbrauchbar, und wen mal draufsteht was drauf ist wär auch net schlecht


----------



## potzblitz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ist der Chef vom Dienst  schon wieder da und könnte uns etwas zum Thema "Hülle" sagen bzw. Stellung nehmen, da es ja doch einigen aufgestoßen ist


----------



## JayxG (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> ... Mit den neuen Covern wird mein ganzes Archivierungssystem das ich seid Jahren nutze, völlig durcheinander gebracht und ich wünsche mir auch, falls das überhaupt möglich ist, dass sie im nächsten Heft nachgeliefert wird...
> 
> EDIT: ...falls die alten Hüllen wieder eingeführt werden sollten...! ...


... hab das gleiche Problem Seit Okt.2004 alles schön einheitlich in SlimCase Hüllen archiviert, und nun


----------



## -NTB- (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

@PCGH-Readaktion

Ich denke (ihr könnt ja eine Umfrage einführen) falls es am geld liegt, das ihr die zeitschrift 20cent teuer macht!!

ich wäre bereit "nur" für die alte Hülle 50cent mehr auszugeben!!
Also auch von mir: Spitzenzeitschrift, bitte DVD-Hüllen-Manko beheben!!!


----------



## eVoX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



-NTB- schrieb:


> @PCGH-Readaktion
> 
> Ich denke (ihr könnt ja eine Umfrage einführen) falls es am geld liegt, das ihr die zeitschrift 20cent teuer macht!!
> 
> ...



Die sind erst grad teurer geworden

Das du "nur" für alte Hülle 50 Cent mehr bezahlen willst, da sag ich mal N/C

Wie teuer soll die den noch werden deiner Meinung nach


----------



## -NTB- (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



eVoX schrieb:


> Die sind erst grad teurer geworden
> 
> Das du "nur" für alte Hülle 50 Cent mehr bezahlen willst, da sag ich mal N/C
> 
> Wie teuer soll die den noch werden deiner Meinung nach



Mein gott, die pcgh ist meiner meinung nach die beste pc-zeitschrift der welt.
So, wenns dir zu teuer ist kauf dir für 2.30€ die computer-bild
Wenn ich mirn Porsche kaufe kriege ich auch keine prozente, okay, 50cent ist n bissle übertrieben!
Aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, wenn die alte Hülle wieder eingeführt wird, die pcgh dafür 5cent teuer wird-wird sie deswegen nicht weniger leser/käufer haben. Machbar wäre es auf jdn fall!

oder willste du für die "Hülle" auf andere sachen versichten (nen artikel weniger), und dafür dann z.b. ne werbe-seite mehr haben...ich NICHT111




editi: @pcgh-Team: Habt ihr da eigentlich schon ne Lösung parat!??


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



eVoX schrieb:


> Die sind erst grad teurer geworden


"erst" stimmt zwar, aber nach wie langer Zeit?

Wir könnens ja machen wie die Tankstellen - einfach direkt alles durchschieben an Preiserhöhungen und zwei Wochen warten bei gefallenen Kosten. Besser?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Entschuldigt bitte etwas die Wartezeit wegen Feedback von mir. Irgendwann muss man auch mal Urlaub machen.

Danke für das mannigfaltige Feedback. Ich habe es an die Verlagsleitung weitergeleitet, und ich hoffe, euch bald Neuigkeiten zum Thema sagen zu können.


----------



## eVoX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



-NTB- schrieb:


> 50cent ist n bissle übertrieben!
> Aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, wenn die alte Hülle wieder eingeführt wird, die pcgh dafür 5cent teuer wird-wird sie deswegen nicht weniger leser/käufer haben. Machbar wäre es auf jdn fall!



50 Cent oder 5 Cent, dass ist auch ein großer Unterschied du witzbold.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "erst" stimmt zwar, aber nach wie langer Zeit?



Nach langer Zeit, dass stimmt schon, aber soll das bedeuten, das Ihr wegen der Hülle wieder erhöhen wollt?



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir könnens ja machen wie die Tankstellen - einfach direkt alles durchschieben an Preiserhöhungen und zwei Wochen warten bei gefallenen Kosten. Besser?



Das ist sowieso alles verarsche dort, aber man muss auch irgendwie zur Arbeit kommen, dafür spart man dann woanders z.B. an Zeitschriften.


----------



## garfield36 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Auch ich werde jetzt meinen Senf zur neuen Hülle abgeben. Ich konnte eine solche Papierhülle wie im aktuellen PCGH noch nie leiden. Wenn man versucht sie herauszureissen, besteht die Gefahr, dass einiges mitgeht. Schneidet man sie auf, muss man aufpassen, dass man die DVD am Rand nicht beschädigt. Versucht man sie mit einem Messer herauszutrennen, beschädigt man in der Regel zumindest die nächste Seite. 
Dann las ich das vom Inlet für die Hülle, und dachte, na wenigstens etwas positives. Das dachte ich aber nur solange, bis ich feststellte, das es tatsächlich ein DVD-Format ist. Welch ein Unfug! Soll ich mir jetzt noch größere und teurere Hüllen kaufen? Ganz sicher nicht! Bitte ändert das wieder.
Übrigens bin auch ich der Ansicht, dass die Änderung eines Heft-Layouts in immer kürzeren Abständen absolut nichts bringt. Ich glaube, dass es die meisten Leser schlicht nicht interessiert. Viele registrieren eher, wenn sich das Layout verschlechtert.
Mir kommt das Ganze mehr wie eine Bauchnabel-Beschau der Redaktion vor. Ziemlich unnötig!


----------



## Mazzel-92 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Hallo,

also ich fand das eig. cool mit dem DVD-Hüllen-Cover, aber anscheinend ist die Mehrheit dagegen. Ich hab mit den anderen Papphüllen allerdings auch kein Problem. So lange ihr das nicht so macht, wie in der PCGHX mit Papierhülle und ohne Cover. Es wär aber super, wenn ihr die Papphülle ein bisschen größer machen könntet, damit die Rückseite eine CD-Hülle ganz ausfüllt und damit man dann auch noch einen Rand hat. Und wenn ihr das dann noch mit Perforation* macht und nicht zum ausschneiden, dann wär das perfekt.

*heißt das so?? Ich meine das so, wenn man das knicken kann und dann so abreißen kann.

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## -NTB- (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



eVoX schrieb:


> 50 Cent oder 5 Cent, dass ist auch ein großer Unterschied du witzbold.



Du willst muir jeze ernsthaft erzählen dass die cd-hülle aus pappe inner massenproduktion mehr als 5cent kostet!!? *lach*

Für mich ists kein großer Unterschied, okay bei der masse die pcgh kauft ja natürlich...
Schau mal auf die Strasse überall fliegen centstücke rum und so weiter...scheinen alle zu viel geld zu haben...aber wenn mal was tolles beibehalten, und es nur geht indem man das heft um 10cent teuer macht jaulen alle rum...aber inter core i7 kaufen^^ 
ich denke wenns gar nicht anders geht ist, obs nun 10 oder 20cent teurer wird...was solls^^

@pcgh: Ihr könnt ja auch die neue Hülle beibehalten und eine pcgh-cd-sammelmappe auf den markt bringen...für 5teuero oder so^^

so on...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Du willst muir jeze ernsthaft erzählen dass die cd-hülle aus pappe inner massenproduktion mehr als 5cent kostet!!? *lach*



Die Hülle muss auch noch layoutet und bedruckt werden und das ganze in dem engen Zeitraum zwischen Finalisierung des DVD-Inhaltes und der Fertigstellung der Hefte. Papierhüllen ersparen da einiges an Stress.
Und bezüglich des Preises...: Ich kenn kein anderes Magazin, dass diese Hüllen verwendet und wärend die Pappe nicht viel kosten dürfte, tun es die benötigen Maschienen (sowohl für die Herstellung der Hülle als auch für das Einfügen ins Heft) sicherlich.


----------



## eVoX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Du willst muir jeze ernsthaft erzählen dass die cd-hülle aus pappe inner massenproduktion mehr als 5cent kostet!!? *lach*




Ich will dir gar nichts erzählen, das hast du erwähnt, aber anscheinend weißt du selber nicht was du schreibst und wer solche commenst bringt wie in _"*Windows 7 Preisgestaltung,*_dann weiß ich wo du sparts und dann woanders ausgeben kannst*

*


-NTB- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mirn Porsche kaufe kriege ich auch keine prozente, okay, *50cent* ist n bissle übertrieben!
> Aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, wenn die alte Hülle wieder eingeführt wird, die pcgh dafür *5cent* teuer wird-wird sie deswegen nicht weniger leser/käufer haben. Machbar wäre es auf jdn fall!


----------



## Yumsa (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Moinsen in die Runde,
zu dem Thema Heft-DVD kann ich nur sagen, ich bin ein Käufer (also ein 'Kunde') und wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann kaufe ich es nicht, so einfach ist das. Je nachdem wie 'Ihr' Euch ändert, das Heft ist damit gemeint, ändere ich auch meine Ansicht dazu, das ist die Entwicklung von 'Selbstständigkeit' im Leben, sich deshalb irgendwie anzupflaumen untereinander bringt nichts. Wer streitet will eh nur recht haben!, und auf so etwas lasse ich mich persönlich nicht ein, also streitet Euch schön weiter

Print Medien müßen überleben, vor allem in der Heute von Technik beherrschten Welt. Ich lese zu dem noch die C'T. Mein Vorschlag wäre für Euch, das Ihr vieleicht nur jede 2 bis dritte Ausgabe eine DVD beilegt, damit sich nicht Monat für Monat der Inhalt auf der DVD in etwa Wiederhohlt, auserdem senkt es die Kosten und es kommen mehr Informationen im Heft unter. Z.B. die C'T kostet immer noch 3,50€ und die PCGH 5,30€ (mit Pappglanz Hülle für die DVD, welch nicht bei jeder Ausgabe enthalten ist), und wenn ich mir dazu anschaue, wieviel Informationen in der C'T enthalten ist, komme ich manchmal im Vergleich zu Eurer Zeitung ins Grübeln, dazu kommt noch, das die genannte C'T sogar 14 täglich erscheint und PCGH nur alle 4 Wochen.
Ich lese die PCGH seid etwas über 10 Jahren, also fast genauso lange wie es Euch gibt und fand bis auf eine Ausnahme, das die Seite 'Beste Freeware und auch der Webguide' weggefallen sind Eure Änderungen ,sehr sehr Schade, sehr gut.

@ ruyven_macaran
Papierhüllen machen weniger Stess, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dann hättest Du Dir vieleicht einen anderen Job suchen können, der Stressfreier ist. Stress macht man sich nur selber und deswegen die Papphülle gegen eine Papierhülle auszutauschen wegen Stress, ist in meinen Augen ein Null Agument.
Mit der jetzigen Variante, uns Leser dazu zu bringen, Groß DVD Hüllen zu organisieren, bringt nur der Chemieindustrie etwas, noch mehr Plastik, nah dazu vielen Dank und für uns wirds noch teurer.
Ansichten sind halt Subjektiv und die Entscheidungen liegen bei einem Selbst.
So das reicht für's erste.

Licht und Sonne 
für Euch Redakteure
und auch für die Communitiy

Yumsa


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



Yumsa schrieb:


> Print Medien müßen überleben, vor allem in der Heute von Technik beherrschten Welt. Ich lese zu dem noch die C'T. Mein Vorschlag wäre für Euch, das Ihr vieleicht nur jede 2 bis dritte Ausgabe eine DVD beilegt, damit sich nicht Monat für Monat der Inhalt auf der DVD in etwa Wiederhohlt, auserdem senkt es die Kosten und es kommen mehr Informationen im Heft unter. Z.B. die C'T kostet immer noch 3,50€ und die PCGH 5,30€ (mit Pappglanz Hülle für die DVD, welch nicht bei jeder Ausgabe enthalten ist), und wenn ich mir dazu anschaue, wieviel Informationen in der C'T enthalten ist, komme ich manchmal im Vergleich zu Eurer Zeitung ins Grübeln, dazu kommt noch, das die genannte C'T sogar 14 täglich erscheint und PCGH nur alle 4 Wochen.



Die Idee halte ich gar nicht mal für so schlecht.
Die Videos landen ja mitlerweile zu einem gar nicht mal so kleinem Teil eh auf der Webseite (und ziehen somit weniger Printkäufer an), die restlichen Inhalte kann man sich fast komplett runterladen.
Da könnte die DVD größtenteils überflüssig werden, wenn man die Homepage besser ins Konzept einbindet - genaugenommen läge der Hauptnutzen dann in Werbewirksamen Vollversionen, die es aber eh nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen gibt.

Bezüglich des Vergleiches mit der c'T  muss man aber anmerken, dass die afaik
- ne wesentlich breitere Zielgruppe (Gamer gibts zwar viele, aber die geben sich größtenteils mit den Hardwareseiten von Spielemagazinen zufrieden), ergo höhere Auflage
- noch billigeres Papier
- noch mehr Werbung (und ich spekulier mal, dass sie aufgrund von Punkt 1 auch noch mehr pro Seite bekommen)
- geschätzt weniger Tests (sie schreiben zwar viel zu z.B. Software und auch einzelne Produkte werden ausführlichst behandelt - aber aufwendige Benchmarkmarathons für jedes einzelne Produkt haben sie i.d.R. nicht nötig und das sparrt natürlich jede Menge Arbeit)
haben.
Das ergibt natürlich auch niedrigere Preise pro Heft. (pro Monat könnten sie in Sachen Tests gleichziehen - sind dann aber auch teurer)



> @ ruyven_macaran
> Papierhüllen machen weniger Stess, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dann hättest Du Dir vieleicht einen anderen Job suchen können, der Stressfreier ist.



Isch 'abbe gar keine Job.
Jedenfalls keine Stelle bei Computec. Mods machen das hier ~an Spaß an der Freude (bzw. weils das nicht immer macht für die Community).
Ich schreib hier also als Leser, der vielleicht n bissl mehr aus der Red hört, aber selbst nicht betroffen ist.



> Stress macht man sich nur selber und deswegen die Papphülle gegen eine Papierhülle auszutauschen wegen Stress, ist in meinen Augen ein Null Agument.



Das Hauptargument war Geld. Aber damit geht Zeitdruck auch einher:
Wenn ich innerhalb der nächsten 12h zehntausende fehlerfrei bedruckte Papphüllen geliefert haben möchte, dann zahl ich einen anderen Preis, als wenn ich mir nen Vorratspack Papierhüllen fürs nächste Quartal liefern lassen.


----------



## potzblitz (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...: Ich kenn kein anderes Magazin, dass diese Hüllen verwendet und wärend die Pappe nicht viel kosten dürfte, tun es die benötigen Maschienen (sowohl für die Herstellung der Hülle als auch für das Einfügen ins Heft) sicherlich.



Also ich kenne einige die Papphüllen verwenden, auch welche die nicht aus dem PC Bereich kommen


----------



## Yumsa (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Vorweg, eigendlich hätte beides doch zusammen in einem Thread gehört, Layout und DVD-Hülle, ist ein bischen schwer zu trennen, für mich zumindest. Also nicht granteln, wenn ich auch ein wenig auf's Layout hier mit eingehe, die Hülle sollte ja auch ein gutes Layout haben .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Hauptargument war Geld. Aber damit geht Zeitdruck auch einher:
> Wenn ich innerhalb der nächsten 12h zehntausende fehlerfrei bedruckte Papphüllen geliefert haben möchte, dann zahl ich einen anderen Preis, als wenn ich mir nen Vorratspack Papierhüllen fürs nächste Quartal liefern lassen.



Also, wenn ich mir das mal so Überlege, das wegen 'Geld' die Qualität gesengt werden muß, anstatt mal über ein neues Konzept der Zeitung nachzudenken, wird mir ein bissel Schwindelig. 
Ich will hier nicht auf die Umwelt eingehen, aber ich persönlich würde mich mehr darüber freuen, wenn in der Zeitung mehr drin stehen würde (das Papier der C'T ist gut genug) an qualitativen Bericheten, also einfach nur Ausweiten, anstatt die PCGH in 3 verschiedene Zeitungen auf zu dröseln und damit irgendwie noch mehr Kosten zu produzieren und auch irgendwie die Leser dazu in Gruppen aufteilen, von denen einige dann wegen wenig Taschengeld in ihren Backofen schauen, so werden die PCGH Leser irgendwie in Arm und Reich eingeteilt, nicht wirklich toll. 
Und so sehe ich das auch mit der DVD Hülle und deren Inhalt, der einfach nachgelassen hat und teils mit nicht wichtigem Kram voll gemacht wird.
Für die meißten Leser und Abonennten, ist es doch das wichtigste, das viel gute Info's gedruckt werden.
Als Vorschlag hätte ich, die 'Alte Hülle' wieder zubeleben, DVD vieleicht alle 2-3 Monate, anderes Papier und noch mehr Inhalt in einer einzigen Zeitung und oder vieleicht wirklich auf die DVD zu verzichten, so wie es die 'eGames' es auch gemacht hat und den Download Bereich zu erweiten.
Anfänglich war für mich die DVD mal sehr wichtig, als die I-Net Leitungen dünner waren und noch nicht so verbreitet, aber das ist Heute total anders und selbst Heute kenne ich noch Menschen die Gamen, keinen I-Net Anschluß haben und deshalb die DVD Ausgaben kaufen, damit Treiiber und auch Software vorhanden ist.
Für mich ist Eure Mischung aus Hardware-, Game- und Technikberichten eigendlich das Non Plus Ultra, wie wahrscheinlich auch für die meißten Leser der PCGH und dazu gehört auch eine gelayoutete DVD-Hülle.
Sicher, wir Gamer mögen gutes Papier, aber wir mögen noch viel mehr, mehr ausführliche Berichte und damit der Preis Stabil bleibt, kann man wirklich ein bischen am Papier sparen und bloß keine Papierhüllen für Silberscheiben.
Ach, einen Anreitz habe ich noch, wenn Ihr auf einseitige DVD's umsteigen würdet, eine Seite bedruckt mit dem Inhalt, reichen auch die Papierhüllen, zwecks Archivierung sind eh dann Flip Bags die bessere Variante, allerdinngs sollten sie dann besser aus dem Heft zu trennen sein (es gibt da sogennante e-Mail Opener, die sehen aus wie das @ Zeichen und haben ein kurzes Cuttermesser drinn, genial, hat leider nur nicht jeder), deswegen, going back to Roots.

Licht und Sonne

Yumsa

Anhang: Das man nicht allen gerecht werden kann, is klar.


----------



## ruf!o (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Mir ist das ehrlichgesagt völlig schnurz in was für einer Hülle die DVD ist. Mein einziges Interesse ist, das ich die Hülle problemlos aus dem Heft entfernen kann, und das am besten ohne irgendwelches werkzeug dafür zu benötigen, oder das heft zu zerpflücken. Papierhülle ist ja ok dann aber lieber so eine die mit so einem gummiartigen klebezeugs ins heft kleben kann. Der klebestreifen lässt sich in der regel rückstandsfrei eintfernen. 



Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

So, heute wurde entschieden, dass die kommende Ausgabe das gewohnte DVD-Cover hat - bis auf Weiteres.


----------



## -NTB- (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, heute wurde entschieden, dass die kommende Ausgabe das gewohnte DVD-Cover hat - bis auf Weiteres.



Und dass ohne peiserhöhung!!!Super, klasse


----------



## ice1952 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

alten Hüllen sind um Längen besser!


----------



## The_Final (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, heute wurde entschieden, dass die kommende Ausgabe das gewohnte DVD-Cover hat - bis auf Weiteres.


Sehr gut.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

daumen hoch sehr gut


----------



## Havenger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

habe mich schon per mail an herrn bayer gewandt und ich hoffe sie geben uns die alten hüllen wieder ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, heute wurde entschieden, dass die kommende Ausgabe das gewohnte DVD-Cover hat - bis auf Weiteres.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


>



*Recht geb*


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ja, bitte unbedingt die alte Hülle wieder!


----------



## GTXForce (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Die alte Hülle war besser da wusste man wenigstes was auf der DVD ist


----------



## potzblitz (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Super  und wenn es jetzt noch die Hülle für die 07/09 Ausgabe als Druckcover gibt bin ich zufrieden 

*DANKE das ihr die "alte" Papphülle wieder nehmt *
​


----------



## Player007 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Jop kann der Entscheidung auch nur zustimmen, eine PCGH kann man einfach nicht zerschnibbeln 

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*




potzblitz schrieb:


> Super  und wenn es jetzt noch die Hülle für die 07/09 Ausgabe als Druckcover gibt bin ich zufrieden
> 
> *DANKE das ihr die "alte" Papphülle wieder nehmt *
> ​



Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09 - PCGH Print, DVD, Single Cover


----------



## ahnb (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Super  und wenn es jetzt noch die Hülle für die 07/09 Ausgabe als Druckcover gibt bin ich zufrieden


 

Ich glaube das potzblitz die *alte* DVD Papphülle für Ausgabe 07/09 als Download zum selber ausdrucken haben wollte!!! 
Jedenfalls wäre auch das mein anliegen!


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...mmt-wieder-pdf-download-fuer-dvd-07-09-a.html


----------



## spockilein (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Es ist schön, wenn mal auf die Leser gehört wird. Auch wenn es etwas mehr kostet.


----------



## Gamer-King (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Juhu die alte Verpackung ist wieder da hab schon nen Schock bekommen als ich die aktuelle Ausgabe in den Händen hielt und mich gefragt wie bekomme ich die CD aus der Zeitschrift.  

Bleibt mir nur noch eins zu sagen:


----------



## Biosman (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Jo hoffe das kommt mit der nächsten PCGH wieder in eigener hülle°°

Seit 2002 Sammel ich alle Pappe hüllen schön sortiert, durch die neue Ausgabe würde mein konzept kaputt gemacht... 

Bitte für das neue heft wieder umändern.


----------



## micky12 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

ich dacht beim 1. Aufschlagen auch erstmal das das n schlechter Witz ist mit dieser laschen Papier Hülle da... Alte Hülle FTW


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heft-DVD bitte wieder in die "alte" Hülle*

Ich glaube, diese Diskussion hat sich erledigt, daher schließe ich ihn mal mit der Bitte, weitere Kritik oder Danksagungen in folgendem Thema unterzubringen:
Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09 - PCGH Print, DVD, Single Cover


----------

